# JBoss Web Service



## 10verwrite (19. Jan 2012)

Hallo 

kennt Ihr eine gute Anleitung, um mit eclipse und JBoss einen  einfachen Web Service zu estellen?

Die Anleitungen unter JBoss.org sind veraltet, unvollständig, funktionieren nicht oder sind ganz einfach unverständlich bzw. setzen ein zu hohes Maß an Wissen voraus.

Mein Setup:
- JBossAS 6.0
- Eclipse Indigo

Ziel:
- Client sagt "Hallo" zum Web Service
- der Web Service sagt "Hallo" zum Client

Wie geht man da in Eclipse normalerweise vor? Bis jetzt habe ich es über ein "dynamisches Webproject" versucht, dann weiter mit "Rechtsklick -> Neu -> Webservice". Dort habe ich JBossWS als Web Service Runtime ausgewählt.

Ist das bereits falsch? Ich würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Matthias


----------



## vladimir75 (19. Jan 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

JAX-WS WebService Using JBoss and Eclipse: Stand-alone Java Client using Eclipse and JBoss


Creating Webservice using JBoss and Eclipse Europa

Simple JBoss Web Service With Eclipse (JBoss forum at JavaRanch)

Create a Simple Web Service Using JBossWS - CodeProject®

https://community.jboss.org/message/340297

EclipseLink/Examples/JPA/JBoss Web Tutorial - Eclipsepedia

Vladimir


----------



## 10verwrite (20. Jan 2012)

Hallo Vladimir und vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Dieser Link


vladimir75 hat gesagt.:


> Creating Webservice using JBoss and Eclipse Europa


hat mir wirklich sehr gut weitergeholfen. Mit der Anleitung dort habe ich es auf Anhieb geschafft, einen funktionierenden Webservice zu erstellen. Das ist ja wirklich recht einfach und kann eins zu eins für Eclipse Indigo übernommen werden. Die von JBoss können einfach keine Anleitungen schreiben.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Client erstellen. Dazu gehe ich Deine Links nochmal durch.


----------



## 10verwrite (20. Jan 2012)

Der geht!
Den Client habe ich mit dieser Anleitung erstellt:


> Create a Web Service client using Eclipse


Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich das mit Deiner Hilfe jetzt endlich hinbekommen habe.


----------

